# Will she be warm enough?



## Boneman (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi folks.

First of all, I know pigeons fly, and that's about it. 

However, my wife and I recently rescued a wild pigeon that we believe had a run in with a neighborhood cat. It can't fly, but the vet says she will again in time, although it might take a few months. So, for now we are housing her in our backyard greenhouse with food and fresh water available.

She's 4 months old, and I'm worried about her warmth. We live in Canada and the winter months are approaching. It's not uncommon for the temperatures here to fall to minus 30 at night. Most of the care advice I see comes from websites in the States, which say pigeons can withstand fairly cold temps so long as they're free from drafts.

But minus 30 is darn cold. Is there anything more I can and should do for our little friend?


Thanks.

Kevin Bonise
Grande Prairie, Alberta, Canada


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Kevin.....Welcome to Piegon Talk and thanks so much for rescuing and taking care of this little bird. Piegons can take the cold but 30 degrees minus is a little to much. Is there any way you could bring her in the house and keep her in suitable cage or pet carrier? If not, I suggest you need to build this bird a nesting box within the greenhouse. It should be enclosed on all sides with an opening in the front for her to get in and out of. It should be kept off the ground and you need to provide her with some soft warm bedding. Knowing that the bird cannot fly you would need to build some sort of ramp for her to be able to walk up to get into her box. Her food and water should be kept close by. By the way, how are you going to handle making water readily available and prevent it from freezing.

There are many more experienced member that will propably give you better advice as they do house pigeon outdoors in cold climates.

My personal preference......since this bird has been injured and is in the process of recovery.........if at all possible I would bring her inside during the cold months.

Thanks again for all you are doing to help and save this little bird.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

You should bring the pigeon in for the winter, or if you can connect a heater inside the green house. For the water, use heat pads? Or I'm sure there are some pigeon fanciers around your area, ask someone to take care of him for a month or two? And then when things warm up you can take him or her back. Pigeons like to live in flocks. So along with being hurt, it could actually get depressed because of being the only pigeon. So you should think about that as well  Hope all works out.


P.S. I live in Abbotsford, British Columbia and i would have gladly taken him or her and given it back when the weather was well again but it's too far away


----------



## Boneman (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks folks.

Looks like I have to figure out a way to keep her in the house for the winter. Although I'm a little worried now about her loneliness, but I guess I can only provide the necessities. Maybe I'll stay in the greenhouse and the pigeon can have my side of the bed.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

LOL that sounds funny but isn't totally needed. If you can get the heater in there, or get her inside, ooooooooooo i got it, use a dog pen thingy. A member here was using it for a duck and it worked great


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Boneman...........Don't worry about the loneliness thing that much. If you bring her in and interact with her during the day she will be fine. Pigeons are social creatures, that's why they stay in flocks for the most part. If she can interact with you and your family you become her flock and she will do just fine while she is recovering. Keep her in a place where she can see what's going on around her. Pigeons are very nosy and like to observe.

Thanks again for everything you are doing to save this little bird.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Boneman,

I think is more important to keep the pigeon warm, I have a pigeon for over than a year, but we keep him inside, he is never alone we are there and give him affection, he can live alone as long as you keep him warm he will be make it. =)

And thank you for taking care this baby.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Greetings to you Kevin. I too wish to add my thanks for the care you have given this young pigeon in need.Welcome to Pigeon Talk. You will find much information here on this great pigeon forum. 

I agree that bringing in this pigeon is the best option. I have a pigeon that was an indoor single bird for a couple of years before I added a couple more. They remained indoor bird until my small flock grew to 6 and I had to take a change in course as far as their housing is concerned. They do now live in an outdoor coop that is prepped for the winter yearly to keep the cold drafts out and the warm in with a small space heater I use to keep it in the 40 or above degree mark. We have eight and yes, they are personable creatures.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

lwerden said:


> Hi Boneman...........Don't worry about the loneliness thing that much. If you bring her in and interact with her during the day she will be fine. Pigeons are social creatures, that's why they stay in flocks for the most part. If she can interact with you and your family you become her flock and she will do just fine while she is recovering. Keep her in a place where she can see what's going on around her. Pigeons are very nosy and like to observe.
> 
> Thanks again for everything you are doing to save this little bird.


Absolutely true and great advice! She will quickly adapt to being a "house" bird and should be quite content to be part of the family. There are even pigeon diapers you can get (a member here, Boni, makes PG Wear that you can order). I've rarely ran across a wild pigeon that didn't adapt quickly to living indoors during its convalescence.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

Hi Kevin,
I am from Edmonton....and this is my first winter with rescued ferals, I have two...unfortunately I cant keep mine indoors.....for some odd reason my husband doesnt want pigeons flying around the house.....
she/he sounds pretty young to be alone and cold....indoors does sound best!

I have a large converted dog cage for the garage and built a fly cage outside for exercise in the day (they can fly a little)...the garage is unheated, but free from drafts, I may get a heat lamp ..I havent decided.
I also bought a rabbit hutch and attached it to the outside one so they can get cover. 

I'd love to hear how things go with yours!
Jen


----------



## Boneman (Oct 13, 2008)

The response here has been great, thanks again. Perhaps I can impose upon you all with a follow-up question that comes to mind. When Peanut (that's the name we gave her) is healthy enough to fly again, do you think her ability to survive in the wild be compromised because of ther time with us?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

It might a bit, but since you rescued Peanut when it was already 4 months, it may have its instincs kick in. You might try a soft release near a flock.


----------



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings from the snowy/cold midwest ~ Minnesota. 
I too agree with all about the indoor option... However, I did with sucess catch and care for a feral last winter into the spring.
'Owly' lived in my garage in a 'dog' kennel. I propped wood against the sides / covered with blankets etc. Provided a heat lamp (went through 3 bulbs ) and eventually added radiated heat (expensive) ~ because the water was freezing. *** If you do use a heat lamp, make sure it can't touch anything flammable.
FYI beware of mice. If you use a 'kennel' you may want to add steel cloth to keep out the mice as they will find Peanuts food...
As I said Owly is doing well... (joined a flock etc) Owly too was (alone) with me for nearly 9 months. I provided food and a safe place to recover. Owly clearly trusted me, but when the day came to fly off he did. I do still see him when I feed the ferals but he doesn't come to me as some of the others do... and he does have friends. Pigeon friends.
I think Peanut will be fine as long as you let s/he live as a pigeon. I never 'handled' Owly... except when I had to catch him. I did chat with him and spend bits of time. However I never made a concious effort to 'tame'...
Enjoy and best to your Peanuts recovery...
~ 4zp.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 13, 2008)

I just want to say thank you to all who responded. You folks are the best, and it's good to hear from fellow animal lovers with big hearts. We'll put your advice to good use, and hopefully in a few months I'll be able to report back with news of Peanut's full recovery and reintegration back into the wild, where she belongs.

Peace and thanks to all.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Boneman

I think is a good observation, if Peanut will go back into the wild, better not touch him/her or give him/her that much affection, you can talk , and let it know that is safe with you guys, my pigeon is my pet, and he can't live in the wild at all, I take him out with the ferals when I feed them, but he is always next to me, and when they are so many he is afraid of them, but not from people, so that is a problem if they start been domesticated, unless you change your mind, my brother just came to visit us, and my baby saw him and jump into his shoulder right away, and start following him everywhere, he just think that every single person is friendly, that is when they trust and if they go back to the wild is better to let them know that not all the people are that friendly.

Let us know what happen... and good luck.

Ivette


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Unless you let him/her go in a very crowded place with many wild pigeons. Let's take Vancouver for example. You go into China Town, and the sidewalks, shops, everything are crawling with pigeons. For every 1 human, there are 16 pigeons. And these pigeons come up to humans really close too. If you can, let him or her go in a place like this. Or, you could just give him/her to a pigeon fancier and they can take care of them. If all fails, i'll be willing to take him in.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi everyone. For those of you who remember this discussion back from a couple of months ago, I thought you might be interested in Peanut's status.

What a hardy little creature she is! As winter came in my wife and I debated how best to ensure her comfort and safety. I was very concerned about the cold temperatures and this little pigeon's ability to weather the weather (although she's not so little anymore). The wife, also with Peanut's best interests at heart, felt she would be fine as long as she was sheltered in the greenhouse. After all, she said, the other pigeons around here seem to fare just fine year round, without any of the attention we afforded our little refugee. Plus she worried that if we kept it too warm she might not become tough enough to endure future winters when no such luxuries were available.

So, we let her be. Every morning we checked on her and gave her fresh water, and filled her seed dish. One of the mornings, despite the absolutely ridiculous cold temperatures, she actually got in the water and sat down in it. Then she returned to the little pet carrier we had stuffed with hay. 

She's still there in the greenhouse. I'm beginning to wonder if she'll ever leave. The amenities are pretty good, after all. 

Last week the temperatures never rose above -30. The coldest night the mercury dropped to -37, unseasonable even for this area. Peanut didn't seem to mind a bit. Pigeons, it would seem, are very durable animals. The temperatures have rebounded this week to about -15, which I am glad to see.

Thanks for your help and advice, folks. We will continue to care for her as long as she needs it, but come spring I hope to see her return to the wild where she belongs. Time will tell.

Cheers.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Smart little pij, why would she leave the five star accommodations. Some day she'll find a mate and come back with him.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Glad Peanut is doing so well! It can seem confusing that pigeons bathe when it's so cold out, but bathing actually helps them keep warm. Clean feathers provide much more insullation for warmth. As long as it's above freezing and not too windy, I put out the bath pan every other day.

Regarding Peanut just sitting in the water, pigeons don't use toilet paper so soaking is a way to clean the area around their vent.


----------

